# Wart or Zit Like Diaper Rash?



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Okay, background info:

My baby girl is 16 months. She is highly allergic to dairy products and gets a huge blistery rash from them. So I'm used to those rashes.

Today, she woke up with what I can only describe as warts or clusters of zits on her vaginal area. It is really gross. I prefer not to take a picture, but if I can't figure it out soon I might have to.

Anyone have any thoughts on this? They are red things with little "heads" on them.... very disgusting, but not causing her much pain or at least she's not expressing pain!


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

how many and what size?
Do they have heads like a pimple? try looking up Moluscum Contagiosum.
http://dermatology.cdlib.org/92/revi...cum/diven.html
this page has some pictures
http://www.molluscum.com/ArchiveMoll...NewMPhotos.htm
Its not a sexualy transmited disease and children do get it sometimes.
hope that helps,


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

interesting.

Those pics are way more severe than hers... but similar...

I will go look at her diaper area and compare it again.


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

My doctor said that rash that looks like pimples is yeast.


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Rhys had impetigo when he was a newborn (dr. gave us a cream that cleared it up in three days). It looked like thin walled pimples and they broke really easily and then the area would be red. I would take something like that to your doctor to get it checked out anyway. This link sort of shows what it looked like (except Rhys' were completely white until they popped).

Steph


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

the pictures show the "worst cases". Our mulucum were all white..like little pimples that were flat ontop. MAKE SURE NOT TO RUPTURE THEM. The inside "stuff" is what causes them to spread. they do go away on their own though..


----------

